# how to plant hubam clover



## Mr. C (Oct 27, 2011)

Never tried that type of clover, but I have done it a few times with alsike and dutch clover and it worked just fine. Clover needs it nice and moist to get established so the earlier the better in my area.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Though I haven't planted it I do know it is an excellent honey plant. I wouldn't just leave it on top of the soil, though. A seed that small would ideally be drug or raked in and then rolled or lightly packed to ensure good ground contact. I have heard a good rule of thumb with seeds is 4 times the depth at it's narrowest point or 2 times at it's longest.


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 27, 2011)

I did a little reading, I've only ever planted true clovers never sweet because my Mom's allergic (I guess if I wanted to avoid her it'd be a great idea to keep her away). What I've read indicates 1/2depth so broadcasting would not do a good job imo. Must have larger seeds I guess <shrug>


----------



## flbee (Jan 13, 2011)

never tried Hubam clover but have planted Ball clover Just sow with hand seeder or cyclone type on top of ground do not plat or cultivate just cultapack or roll and hope for rain


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.fmbrown.com/Megabuck_Planting_Page.htm
here is a quick planting guide.


----------



## Jon11 (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, I decided to just go out this morning and spread it. Not realy sure if I got it to thick or too thin or if a skipped some places. But, I had killed all the vegetation last fall and very little new vegetation was coming up, so hopefully it will be able to get started without too much competition. I plan on giving updates later to tell how it does in case anyone is interested. I planted roughtly an acre of land.


----------



## green2btree (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey, you could always do what I did to help me plant some prairie restoration areas - drive your car around on it after spreading the seed. Is it as good as harrowing or tilling before hand? Of course not. But I did get a much better seed take than the areas that I just spread the seed on. For future reference, it helps if you can burn off the existing cover before hand - if you are allowed to do that where you live. Just take my advice and invest in some cheap hoses first and spray down a fire break line around the area before you torch it off. Unless you like chatting up the volunteer fire brigade. I speak from personal experience here!

JC


----------



## Jon11 (Mar 29, 2011)

As wet as my ground is right now I'd be afraid of getting stuck. Of of the reasons I spread the seed Friday is that we are having some freezing weather this weekend. As the ground freezes and thaws and with the small rain we got I'm hoping the seed will get into the ground as much as it needs to be.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

From my experience, it will work out fine. How much seed did you plant? When planting small seed like this, it's best to mix it with dry sand to reduce the volume. This allows for even coverage and avoids planting it too dense.


----------



## Jon11 (Mar 29, 2011)

I thought about mixing the seed with something to help even out the distribution, but I was in a hurry. It seemed to spread all right, though all I have is a little cheap hand crank spreader from Lowes. Hubam seed is small, but I found out that it is not as small as somethin like alsike clover. Hubam has 260,000 seeds to the pound, alsike has 700,000


----------

